# JB and Unpaid maternity leave



## AJC (1 Oct 2009)

My wife is currently taking 16 weeks unpaid maternity leave following the conclusion of her maternity benefit. 

I am about to claim JB for the first time. As she has no income, am I entitled to claim an increased payment for a qualified adult for her?

(She can't just turn around to her employer and say she wants to go back to work immediately either)

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (1 Oct 2009)

Yes, if she hasd no income, you can claim a Qualified Adult Allowance on your JB


----------



## AJC (3 Nov 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Yes, if she hasd no income, you can claim a Qualified Adult Allowance on your JB


 
I'm having some difficulty in claiming a Qualified Adult Allowance for Mrs AJC. Up to Sept 26th, she was getting full pay from her employer (less the amount for maternity benefit) The folks in Welfare are telling me that because of this, I am not entitled to claim a QAA for her (or for our children) 

I have provided evidence from her employer stating that she is on unpaid leave since Sept 26th. 

The upshot seems that I will only get €204 per week for 2 adults and 4 children (not to mention the mortgage) with no other income coming into the household and savings being depleted rapidly.

Does this seen correect? Any guidance appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AJC (22 Nov 2009)

Apologies for bumping this up, but I've been told again that I am only entitled to €204 per week to support 2 adults, 4 children and a mortgage even though I have provided evidence that my spouse is on unpaid leave and has no income.

Any suggestions for grounds to appeal?


----------

